# East County Clare Golf Villas



## bruin1 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a new resort in RCI in Ireland. Does anyone know anything about the timeshare.

Thank-you


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 22, 2010)

Did you end up booking there?  I'm looking at Ireland for 2011 and saw it in the RCI directory as well.  Looks to be about where we'd like to stay.


----------



## joaneda (Apr 15, 2010)

*I am leaving today*

I am leaving today for East Clare Golf Village.  I will post a review upon our return.


----------

